# Trans Germany



## DülmenerMTBer (15. Januar 2008)

nachdem ich meinen Partner ja schon über das Forum gefunden habe gehts jetzt hier um die TG,
Wer ist denn noch alles dabei, seit ihr fleißig am trainieren ?
Wie übernachte ihr, Hotel, Wohnwagen oder Turnhalle.
Ich mache am 2 Feb. einen Leistungstest und bekomme dann einen Trainingsplan bis dahin steht G1 auf den Plan.
Was habt ihr für Ziele bei der TG, in welcher Zeit wollt ihr die 820 km fahren ?
Damit die Zeit bis zur TG schnell vergeht, postet hier fleißig. Ich will was zum lesen haben  
Wünsche auf jeden Fall allen viel Glück und Spaß beim training


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. Januar 2008)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> nachdem ich meinen Partner ja schon über das Forum gefunden habe


 

Delgado Alarm?   Freue mich sehr mit dir zu Fahren, und wenn wir unter 45 Stunden brauchen bin ich ganz zufrieden.
Bis zum Trainingscamp mitte März werde ich G2 Einheiten mit hoher Trittfrequenz absolvieren und danach mit Fahrtspielen mit EB und SB Einlagen fortfahren.
Trainingskilometer 2008 =0  

Schade das die 24 Stunden G2 Einheit in Duisburg nach der Tg ist.

Lg Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (16. Januar 2008)

Trainingskilometer 2008 =0  

ende der Woche werde ich 420 km zusammen haben  80 % G1, 20 % G2,
halt dich ran,
hast du die Etappen 2008 gesehen, wir haben nur noch 807 km gesamt und nicht mehr 833 km  , dann sollten wir schon unter 45 Std bleiben,


----------



## Skunkworks (16. Januar 2008)

Ihr Tiefstapler ... 45h ... wollt ihr unterwegs Picknicken? 
Zieht mal 5h ab, das Rennen ist schneller als man denkt.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (16. Januar 2008)

bist du letztes Jahr mitgefahren ? wenn ja erzähl uns alles darüber wir sind neugierig,
40 Std wären mir auch lieber


----------



## Skunkworks (16. Januar 2008)

Ich war nur Betreuer meiner Freundin und deren Teampartnerin. Habe dort auch Verpflegung gereicht (2-3 mal pro Etappe).Die Mädlez insgesamt haben richtig Alarm gemacht (mit eurer Planzeit würdet ihr nur 4 Frauenteams hinter euch lassen).

Ich würde entweder Wohnmobil nehmen oder Hotels buchen, das muss aber jetzt schon geschehen, z. B. in Frammersbach wird es jetzt schon nix mehr geben.


Hier mal eine kleiner Eindruck, zusammegefasst von mir, als auch von versch. Fahrern:

*Etappe 1* ist Lang und Hart, Konzentration fordert vor allem das letzte Stück durch die Pfalz. Trotzdem agressiv (vom Puls her) fahren, max. 5-10Schläge unter einem Eintagesrennen.
*
Etappe 2* ist Schei$$e weil es eine ellenlange Neutralisation (auf Asphalt) gab, darin wurd schärfer gefahren als im sonst Wald, es gab einige Unfälle (Unfälle werden überhaupt sehr stark unterdrückt -es gab einige auf der ganzen TG). Der zweite Teil geht zügig, Gas geben, schnell regenerieren.

*Etappe 3* soll anstrengend aber Geil sein (mehr Trail), Ankunft in Frammersbach ist der Hammer. Ab hier mit Zug fahren, aber nicht mehr so aggressiv wie zuvor.

*Etappe 4 / 5* beide gute zu fahren, hier bemerkt man zum ersten mal die Veränderungen der Landschaft und es geht endlich länger hoch.
*
Etappe 6* hat eine kleine Überraschung am Ende, wer den Weg richtig findet, spart sich eine Minute (das hat letztes Jahr zu grossem Tumult zwischen zwei Frauenteams geführt).

*Etappe 7* VORSICHT! Das ist die schlimmste von allen (auch wenn Ulli was anderes sagt), wirklich jeder hat hier gejammert. Die Zimperlein durchs ganze Feld waren reichhaltig, jeder hat gestöhnt, dass es irgentwie nicht lief.

*Etappe 8* Konzentration halten bist zum Anfang Fichtelberg und dann nochmal alles geben, was geht. Auf der letzten Etappe kann man nochmal eine gute Tagesplatzierung einfahren, weil die meisten ankommen wollen. VORSICHT auf der letzten Abfahrt, nicht andauernd zum Ziel schauen!

Grüße und Viel Spass (der soll nicht zu kurz kommen)


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. Januar 2008)

Hey danke für die Einschätzung, und im namen deiner Freundin für die aufopfernde Betreuer Tätigkeit. 

Na ja habe mommentan Rückenprobleme und bin froh wenn ich vor der Tg ein paar Trainingskillometer zusammenkriege.
Fachärtzte sind heutzutage auch echt ein Witz...... 
Somit die Erwartungen lieber nicht zu hoch stecken und hinterher positiv überrascht werden. 

Bei der Unfallgeschichte habe ich noch nie erlebt das sowas an die große Glocke einer Veranstaltung gehangen wird da solche Meldungen potenzielle Kunden davon abhalten dort zu buchen. Ob im Trainingscamp oder den "Blauen Nächten" von Duisburg. 

Was kanst du uns denn zum Fahrtechnischen Eindruck schildern?

@Tino: Der Adler ist gelandet, will heißen die Kohlen sind weg..


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (16. Januar 2008)

ja bei mir haben sie auch abgebucht, aber ist ja für einen guten Zweck


----------



## Skunkworks (17. Januar 2008)

Wenn du den Betreuerjob richtig machst, dann ist das u.U. mehr Stress als das Fahren...Ich hatte eine Rundumversorgung versprochen, die sah dann so aus:

Packen
Frühstück
Letzter Check der Räder, ab in die Startaufstellung
Taschen /Koffer ins Auto schleppen, auschecken
Ersten Verpflegungspunkt anfahren, verpflegen
Zweiten Verpflegungspunkt anfahren, verpflegen
Zielort anfahren, wenn Zeit: Hotel suchen und einchecken, wenn nicht: mit Recoverydrinks gleich ins Ziel, Zielfoto. Danach zum Hotel.
Räder warten
Essen und Verpflegungspunkte für morgen suchen

Zu deiner Frage nach dem fahrtechnischen Schwierigkeiten kann ich nun wirklich nichts sagen. Fahrbar soll wohl alles sein, mit der Einschränkung: Wenn man alleine dort unterwegs wäre. In einem grossen Pulk werden manchmal S0 Trails zu Schiebepassagen. Es ist halt manchmal tückisch: erst lange eine Forstautobahn, dann plötzlich fetter Trail. Aber ich hoffe ihr bekommt noch weitere Eindrücke, von direkten Teilnehmern.

Grüße
SW


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (17. Januar 2008)

Für alle dies noch nicht bemerkt haben, die Tg 2008 hat nur noch 
807,57 km und nur 16.093 hm,
2007 waren es 836,79 km und 18.313 hm,
die erste Etappe hat 10 km und 827 hm weniger und die 2 Etappe 
hat 16,86 km weniger aber 164 hm mehr 
war die erste Auflage die härteste !


----------



## racing_basti (17. Januar 2008)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> Für alle dies noch nicht bemerkt haben, die Tg 2008 hat nur noch
> 807,57 km und nur 16.093 hm,
> 2007 waren es 836,79 km und 18.313 hm,
> die erste Etappe hat 10 km und 827 hm weniger und die 2 Etappe
> ...



woher nimmst du denn die zahlen? oder hast du die höhenprofile so genau angeschaut und addiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (17. Januar 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> woher nimmst du denn die zahlen? oder hast du die höhenprofile so genau angeschaut und addiert?



gibt doch eine Internetseite und in der Bike ein Sonderheft


----------



## racing_basti (17. Januar 2008)

die bike les ich nicht mehr ;-) und die homepage hab ich nicht so genau angeschaut um da unterschiede zu 2007 zu finden, aber ich wurde ja eh schon zum "wasserträger" degradiert


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (17. Januar 2008)

übernachtet ihr im Hotel oder Wohnwagen


----------



## racing_basti (17. Januar 2008)

wir in hotels und pensionen. wenn schon radfahren, dann wenigstens ne richtige dusche und ein gutes bett


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (17. Januar 2008)

wir im Wohnwagen, da ist das Bett auch richtig, nur die Dusche, aber da kommen wir zu euch


----------



## racing_basti (17. Januar 2008)

jetzt hab ich die streckendaten auch gefunden, kein tag über 2700hm, nie mehr als 120km - das passt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (17. Januar 2008)

auf 100 km durchschnittlich 2000 hm , das ist nicht zuviel


----------



## racing_basti (17. Januar 2008)

das bedeutet ich muss nicht nur wasser schleppen, sondern auch sehr viel im wind fahren, aber was tut man nicht alles


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (17. Januar 2008)

in wieviel Std. wollt ihr  die 807 km fahren, bin fertig für heute mit Rolle


----------



## racing_basti (17. Januar 2008)

keine ahnung, aber sehr viel mehr als 40 sollten es nicht werden wenn alles passt


----------



## Torpedo64 (17. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe vor nicht mehr als 3 Tage fahren zu müssen


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (18. Januar 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Also ich habe vor nicht mehr als 3 Tage fahren zu müssen




Wie ist das bitte zu verstehen, innerhalb von 72 Stunden ins Ziel kommen oder wie?


----------



## müsing (21. Januar 2008)

hallo,

Habe in der Ausschreibung für dieses Jahr gesehen, dass die meisten Kilometer entweder auf Asphalt oder Waldwegen zurückgelegt werden.

Mich würde interessieren, ob man die Strecke nicht auch mit dem Cyclocross-Rad fahren kann.


----------



## dubbel (21. Januar 2008)

bei sowas lohnt sich immer ein blick ins kleingedruckte: 

Reglement CRAFT BIKE Trans Germany 2008 Stand: 1.10.2007
1. Einleitung
1.1 Allgemeines
1.2 Teilnahmevoraussetzung
[...] Für eine Teilnahme sind ohne Ausnahme nur Fahrer mit einem MTB zugelassen.


----------



## müsing (21. Januar 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> bei sowas lohnt sich immer ein blick ins kleingedruckte:
> 
> Reglement CRAFT BIKE Trans Germany 2008 Stand: 1.10.2007
> 1. Einleitung
> ...



danke sehr für die info.

ich habe hoffentlich nicht gesagt, dass ich die veranstaltung mitfahren will, oder? wenn, dann sag ich es noch mal.

kann man die strecke des Trans Germany auch mit dem crosser, ohne sich die beine zu brechen, abfahren?

Danke


----------



## dubbel (21. Januar 2008)

ganz allgemein wurde das ja schon beantwortet (#9), 
im konkreten fall ist das aber schwer zu sagen, angesichts der tatsache, dass hier wohl keiner weiss, was du fahrtechnisch so draufhast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (21. Januar 2008)

naja...ich weiss nich wie dieses jahr die strecke is im vergleich zu letztem jahr, aber sollte sie gleich sein seh ich da eigentlich kein problem...man wird halt ab und an mal schieben müssen, aber im großen und ganzen gehts


----------



## müsing (22. Januar 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> ganz allgemein wurde das ja schon beantwortet (#9),
> im konkreten fall ist das aber schwer zu sagen, angesichts der tatsache, dass hier wohl keiner weiss, was du fahrtechnisch so draufhast.



fahrtechnik kann man ja durch schieben ersetzen. geht aber ganz gut bei mir. meine frage ging eher in die richtung der steigungen. wenn ich fünf kilometer den berg hoch auf dem mtb im kleinsten gang kurbeln muss, ist das auf dem crosser, selbst mit 34 - 29 nicht so lustig


----------



## müsing (22. Januar 2008)

Hugo schrieb:


> naja...ich weiss nich wie dieses jahr die strecke is im vergleich zu letztem jahr, aber sollte sie gleich sein seh ich da eigentlich kein problem...man wird halt ab und an mal schieben müssen, aber im großen und ganzen gehts



hört sich gut an.


----------



## prozak (22. Januar 2008)

müsing schrieb:


> hört sich gut an.


willst du die TG mit dem crosser nachfahren (mit den lightweights?????), ohne am rennen teilzunehmen - hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## müsing (22. Januar 2008)

prozak schrieb:


> willst du die TG mit dem crosser nachfahren (mit den lightweights?????), ohne am rennen teilzunehmen - hab ich das richtig verstanden?



ja, aber ohne die LW 

warum?


----------



## prozak (22. Januar 2008)

müsing schrieb:


> ja, aber ohne die LW
> 
> warum?


nur so.


----------



## tg82 (18. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin letztes Jahr mit Crosser mitgefahren  und es ging super.
Würde sogar sagen, dass ein Crossrad wegen des großen Forstautobahn und Straßenanteils im Vorteil ist. Berge hoch ging auch (und ich hatte 3 Fach Rennradübersetzung vorne drauf!) auch wenn es am ersten Tag echt hart war. Mitgefahren bin ich nur, weil ein Kunde von mir (bin Physiotherapeut) durch Bandscheibenvorfall nicht mitfahren konnte, und ich für ihn kurzer Hand eingesprungen bin. Und er hat dann bei der Organisation der TG eine Sondergenehmigung für mich erbeten, dass ich mit Crossrad teilnehmen konnte
(hab aufgrund meiner Größe 197cm nur Crossrad)


----------



## müsing (18. Februar 2008)

tg82 schrieb:


> Also ich bin letztes Jahr mit Crosser mitgefahren  und es ging super.
> Würde sogar sagen, dass ein Crossrad wegen des großen Forstautobahn und Straßenanteils im Vorteil ist. Berge hoch ging auch (und ich hatte 3 Fach Rennradübersetzung vorne drauf!) auch wenn es am ersten Tag echt hart war. Mitgefahren bin ich nur, weil ein Kunde von mir (bin Physiotherapeut) durch Bandscheibenvorfall nicht mitfahren konnte, und ich für ihn kurzer Hand eingesprungen bin. Und er hat dann bei der Organisation der TG eine Sondergenehmigung für mich erbeten, dass ich mit Crossrad teilnehmen konnte
> (hab aufgrund meiner Größe 197cm nur Crossrad)



ach, dass hört sich ja spannend an. man sollte die organisation öfter anfragen, ob man mit dem crosser mitfahren darf 

danke für die info.


----------



## tg82 (18. Februar 2008)

Mein Rad ist aber auch kein reines Crossrad. Ist mehr ein 29er, Also mit Federgabel. Am ANfang hatte ich die Dicken Black Jack drauf. Aber nach dem 3.Reifenschaden am 4. Tag, hab ich dann meine normalen Schwalbe Landcruser Crossreifen draufgemacht. Bis dahin is durch meine große Rahmengröße (glaub 62er) niemanden aufgefallen, dass ich 28er Laufräder hab. Die Vorletzte Etappe war dafür für mich die beste. Mein kurz vorher zugeteilter Teamkollege, der vorher am Berg immer meilenweit schneller war (war ja auch fast 30kg leichter) hatte an diesem Tag ständig das nachsehen.
Sobalt es nur heimwegs gerade oder Bergab geht bei nicht allzu schweren Gelände, rollt das 28er oder 29er einfach Welten besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (28. März 2008)

jetzt bekommen wir für die TG einen neue Strecke, bin ja mal auf die neuen Km und hm gespannt, 
aber noch ein paar km durch das schöne Sachsen ist ja auch nicht verkehrt,dann heißt es jetzt eben auf nach Seiffen aber egal hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit, noch 2 Monate dann gehts los


----------



## Eagle23 (12. April 2008)

Ahoi

Mal ne frage in die Runde...

Am 1.April stand eine Meldung auf der TG Website, das die Streckenführung geändert wurde und nun die ersten beiden strecken (durch meine Heimat...odenwald) nicht mehr zu fahren sind...

Jetzt steht das auch noch in der Bike drinne.

Ich nehme mal stark an, das kein Aprilscherz war oder???     

Ich dachte, ich könnte mal Live dabei sein als Zuschauer...


----------



## racing_basti (12. April 2008)

nein das ist kein scherz, die strecke geht im moment von frammersbach nach seiffen, wobei noch eine etappe nach frammersbach derzeit in planung ist


----------



## racing_basti (21. Mai 2008)

in knapp anderthalb wochen gehts los - wer ist denn nun alles dabei, und mit welchen ambitionen?
sind ja nun leider doch "nur" sieben etappen, dafür aber zwei durchs schöne erzgebirge.


----------



## MealsOnWheels (21. Mai 2008)

Ich leg mich auf der ersten Etappe im Wald auf die Lauer und mache ein paar Fotos wie Ihr Euch quält...  

Wäre also wirklich interessant, wer alles dabei ist...

Gruß
MoW


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Mai 2008)

Meinereiner wird mit dem Dülmener Mtbler am start sein. Erkennungszeichen Skeletttrikot von Northwave.

Heute mal ne 100 km Strassen Proberunde gedreht. Hat 3.30 gedauert also ein 27 er Schnitt. 
Das sollte doch langen um zumindestens anzukommen 

Wie sehen uns in Erbach Lg Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (23. Mai 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Meinereiner wird mit dem Dülmener Mtbler am start sein. Erkennungszeichen Skeletttrikot von Northwave.
> 
> Heute mal ne 100 km Strassen Proberunde gedreht. Hat 3.30 gedauert also ein 27 er Schnitt.
> Das sollte doch langen um zumindestens anzukommen
> ...



ich kann ja dafür sorgen das unser Schnitt nicht zu hoch wird,  
ich bin natürlich auch dabei,
Fotos sind sehr gut, wenn wir jetzt schon unsere Startnummer wüssten das wäre gut, nicht das wir zu schnell sind und du uns übersiehst ,
noch 8 mal schlafen dann fahren wir endlich los,


----------



## madbutt (27. Mai 2008)

Kann mir jemand den genauen Streckenverlauf der 1. Etappe nennen?
Insbesondere der Bereich zwischen Echterspfahl und Wiesthal?

Nicht dass ich mich irgendwo in den Wald stelle und der ganze Trupp ein paar Meter hinter mir durch den Wald schießt


----------



## MealsOnWheels (30. Mai 2008)

Sind zwischenzeitlich eigentlich die Startnummern raus?


----------



## racing_basti (30. Mai 2008)

ich glaub nicht


----------



## Glocke (30. Mai 2008)

Ich will am Sonntag vielleicht mal in Frammersbach vorbei schauen. 

Wo ist es da am Interessantesten zum zuschauen ?? Ab wann wird mit den ersten gerechnet??


----------



## racing_basti (30. Mai 2008)

am sonntag ist ja erst um 11 start - schau am besten mal in die ergebnisliste vom letzten jahr, da kannste dir die zeit in etwa ausrechnen wann die spitze dort ins etappenziel kommt


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (30. Mai 2008)

in der letzten Mail stand Start 10 Uhr am Sonntag,

wir haben gleich alles eingepackt, ich kann nicht mehr, wollen morgen so gegen 14 Uhr in Erbach sein, 
beim Rennen erkennt ihr uns am Skelett Trikot,
Wünsche allen viel Spaß und das ihr eure Ziele erreicht,
auf der Seite des MTBvD gibts jeden Tag einen kleinen Bericht von uns, können die daheimgebliebenen mal reinschauen.


----------



## racing_basti (30. Mai 2008)

Start und Startabläufe

    *

      Startzeiten
      Start ist in der Regel um 9.00 Uhr.
      Die erste Etappe von Erbach im Odenwald nach Frammersbach wird um 11.00 Uhr gestartet.

steht so auf der homepage


----------



## KermitB4 (31. Mai 2008)

Ich als ortsansässiger Frammersbacher kann euch nur den Marktplatz in Frammersbach empfehlen. Wenn die Fahrer dort ankommen, dass muss man erlebt haben. Ich kenne echt keinen Ort auf der ganzen Welt der so den Leuten zujubelt und mitfiebert.

Ich werde als Zuschauer und "groupie" von 2 Teammitgliedern vor Ort sein. Vll läuft man sich ja über den weg. Ich habe ein gelbes Bike-Team-Müller-Trikot an.

MFG


----------



## MealsOnWheels (1. Juni 2008)

Hi!

Hab heute nen Haufen Fotos auf der 1. Etappe im Wald an dem einen schönen Anstieg bei ca. km 75 - 80 gemacht (kurz vor der 6km-Abfahrt). Wenn Ihr mir mal Eure Startnummern gebt, stell ich sie gerne wieder online - kost' nix!

MoW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (1. Juni 2008)

War heute bei der Zielankunft in Frammersbach am Marktplatz. Mann war das wieder ein Spektakel und wie immer eine Bombenstimmung.

Die groß angekündigte Bike-Expo war meiner Meinung nach mehr oder weniger ein Griff ins Klo. Man konnte bis auf Sportnahrung nix käuflich erwerben. Die Bikeaussteller hatten auch mehr oder weniger keinen Bock Leuten Fragen ausreichen zu beantworten (Haibike z. B.). 

Naja ich werde dann vll noch mal hingehen und noch eine Portion Nudel reinhauen, wenn schon die Sterneköche dort gemeinsam auftischen.

Ich bin morgen früh mal auf den Start gespannt!

MFG


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (1. Juni 2008)

hi das seeberger Zeugs ist mir bei km 80 nicht sonderlich bekommen und ist wieder im Wald gelandet. Platz 122 von 216 im GC. Start no 87. Lg Chris


----------



## Pif (1. Juni 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> hi das seeberger Zeugs ist mir bei km 80 nicht sonderlich bekommen und ist wieder im Wald gelandet. Platz 122 von 216 im GC. Start no 87. Lg Chris



Zeitnahe Berichte zum Auftritt des *MTBvD Racing - Metzkerracing* Teams könnt ihr täglich gegen Abend bei uns im Blog lesen: http://racing.mtbvd.de/

Ebenso gibt es ein Interview und Vorberichte zum Team. Auf jeden Fall lohnenswert vorbeizusurfen


----------



## MealsOnWheels (1. Juni 2008)

Hab vier Fotos von Euch gefunden - einfach email mitteilen - ich mails durch...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (1. Juni 2008)

hi köntest du die als Vorschau in den post setzen? So könnten wir uns das schon mal Ansehen. Mfg Chris


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juni 2008)

*auchBildersehenwill*
Vor allem von der Start Nummer 87 

Und Chris, wie läuft's?
Das Ergebnis finde ich schon mal gar nicht so schlecht. 
Viel Erfolg morgen. Ich habe dich im Auge 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pif (2. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> *auchBildersehenwill*
> Vor allem von der Start Nummer 87
> 
> Und Chris, wie läuft's?
> ...



Erste Bild von Chris ist auf www.racing.mtbvd.de zu finden


----------



## natty_dread (2. Juni 2008)

MealsOnWheels schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hab heute nen Haufen Fotos auf der 1. Etappe im Wald an dem einen schönen Anstieg bei ca. km 75 - 80 gemacht (kurz vor der 6km-Abfahrt). Wenn Ihr mir mal Eure Startnummern gebt, stell ich sie gerne wieder online - kost' nix!
> 
> MoW



Gleiches Angebot auch von mir. Sind zwar nicht ganz so viele wie von MoW, aber eins vom Metzkerteam hab ich schon gefunden.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2008)

@ pif und natty_dread

Vielen, vielen Dank! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pif (2. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ pif und natty_dread
> 
> Vielen, vielen Dank!
> 
> Gruß Kai



Zwischen 19 und 21 Uhr gibts die Infos zur heutigen Etappe. Je nachdem, wann sie denn bei mir anrufen. 

Inoffiziell heißt es Rang 92 heute in 4:09 Stunden


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2008)

Pif schrieb:


> Zwischen 19 und 21 Uhr gibts die Infos zur heutigen Etappe. Je nachdem, wann sie denn bei mir anrufen.
> 
> Inoffiziell heißt es Rang 92 heute in 4:09 Stunden



Du meinst in dem Link von gestern, ja?

Ist der Rang Gesamt-, Tageswertung oder Altersklasse?

Ich werde auf jeden Fall auf die Infos warten 

MfG Kai


----------



## Pif (2. Juni 2008)

Jo alles über die MTBvD Racing Seite.  

Gesamtrang 92 in der Tageswertung, um Rang 100 in der Gesamtwertung. ALterklasse so um 50 beides.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2008)

Pif schrieb:


> Jo alles über die MTBvD Racing Seite.
> 
> Gesamtrang 92 in der Tageswertung, um Rang 100 in der Gesamtwertung. ALterklasse so um 50 beides.


Nkay, dann will ich da heut' Abend mal reinschnuppern. 

Danke für die Aufklärung über die Platzierung 

MfG Kai


----------



## MealsOnWheels (2. Juni 2008)

Hoffe es geht OK, wenn ich mal ein paar Fotos hier einstelle - habe die Fotos allerdings leicht runtergerechnet  

Volle Qualität je rd. 5 - 7 MB - also nur per email....

Bitte die Dunkelheit und das Bildrauschen entschuldigen - wir standen quasi mitten im Wald - so mancher Teilnehmer war sichtlich überrascht, dass dort Menschen gestanden haben - lustig wars aber trotzdem.

MoW


----------



## Pif (2. Juni 2008)

> Soeben konnten wir ein kurzes Interview mit Tino führen, der die zweite Etappe aus Sicht unseres Teams schildert.
> 
> *Daniel:* _Hallo Tino, schön von dir zu hören. Wie verlief die zweite Etappe? Mit der Leistung könnt ihr doch heute richtig zufrieden sein._
> 
> *Tino:* Hi Daniel, ja richtig. Die Etappe verlief heute richtig gut für uns. Überraschenderweise konnten wir aus Startblock B starten, so dass nur die Lizensfahrer vor uns los kamen. Wir kamen recht gut in die Etappe, die ersten 45km verliefen relativ flach und wir konnten das Tempo gut mitgehen. [...]



Hier gehts weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank. Auch wenn mich Chris persönlich mehr interessiert. 
Scheint ja gut gelaufen zu sein. Schön zu hören. 

Gruß und nochmals vielen Dank,
Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. Juni 2008)

Hi vielen Dank, zaubert noch ein lächeln ins Gesicht die Passage vor Augen zu haben. Mfg  Chris


----------



## spessarter (2. Juni 2008)

Servus,

ich bin heute die 1.Etappe - einen Tag zeitversetzt - nachgefahren. Hat überhaupt ein Fahrer aus dem Teilnehmerfeld seinen Müll nicht in den Wald geschmissen? Eine Riesensauerei, alle paar hundert Meter liegen alle möglichen Riegel- und Gelpackungen im Wald. Der Veranstalter hat seine Schilder wieder abgehängt - die Strecke vom Müll zu säubern hat er nicht für nötig befunden. Ich will gar nicht daran denken, wie lange es dauert, bis eine Riegelpackung vermodert. Auf Idioten, die beim Rennen ihren Dreck in den Wald schmeisen, kann ich verzichten - wenn die Trans Germany im Spessart nicht mehr genehmigt wird, wäre ich dankbar. Sorry für die anderen Fahrer - wenn ihr sowas seht, stellt die Verursacher zur Rede.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo Spessarter,

hast du das dem Veranstalter auch mitgeteilt? 
Wäre vieleicht ne Maßnahme.
Adresse steht ja auf deren Homepage.


----------



## MealsOnWheels (2. Juni 2008)

Naja, evtl. wird es ja noch gemacht - evtl. vom Veranstalter - evtl. auch vom "Eigentümer/Bewirtschafter" den Bayerischen Staatsforsten. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die für die TG ne Nutzungsgebühr verlangen und dann auch dafür den Dreck wegmachen (müssen).

Gebt ihnen doch mal zwei, drei Tage Zeit.....

MoW


----------



## Re-spekt (2. Juni 2008)

erzählt hier nix - der Fahrer hat den Verpackungskram zurück in sein Shirt zu packen - der Veranstallter kann doch nicht hinter-her-räumen !

Ich würd dem Veranstalleter nach Briefing aller Teilnehmer zur disqualifikation aller Umweltsünder raten ! 
ist doch Ehrensache seinen Müll nicht im Wald ab-zu -laden !


----------



## mtbmarcus (3. Juni 2008)

Das ist leider normal. So eine leere Gelpackung im Trickot ist einfach ein wahnsinns Balast. Das kostet Minuten. Deswegen muß es einfach weggeschmissen werden. Bei unserem Marathon in Frammersbach bekommt man am Montag bei der Aufräumaktion auch noch einmal zwei blaue Müllsäcke schön voll.


----------



## MealsOnWheels (3. Juni 2008)

Ja, das sollte aber vorher geklärt werden. Der Veranstalter muss dann sagen, dass a.) es verboten ist, im Wald Müll zu hinterlassen und Verstöße entsprechend geahndet werden oder b.) vom Veranstalter "hinterhergeräumt" wird - dann aber halt ordentlich.

Wir standen am Sonntag an der "Verpflegung" vom Team Zwillingscraft - die haben das vorbildlichst gelöst und die Betreuerin den Müll wieder mitgenommen.


----------



## baloo (3. Juni 2008)

Steht übrigens alles auch im Trans Germany Reglement:

6.1 Umweltschutz / Müllentsorgung

Die TG führt durch die schönsten Gegenden Deutschlands. Daher sind die Regeln hier einfach: wer ausserhalb einer Kontroll- oder Versorgungsstation Müll/Dinge jedweder Art (auch Trinkflaschen) wegwirft, erhält jeweils eine Zeitstrafe von 60 Minuten, beim dritten Verweis erfolgt die Disqualifikation.

Frage ist nur wer hier kontroliert?!


----------



## Re-spekt (3. Juni 2008)

Vorschlag:
*Alle !!! *Verantwortliche, Mitfahrer, Zuschauer, Ordner Sicherheitspersonal - eben alle die das sehen , die Fahrer haben doch alle ne Startnummer.
kommt die Meldung unabhängig aus drei Richtungen, ist die Sache klar ! 
kommt sie nur aus einer/zwei Richtungen kann man wahrscheinlich nichts machen, (außer ne Liste führen) auf der nächste Etappe wird sich das "Schwein" sicherlich wieder zeigen !!

und da hätt ich kein Erbarmen !(außer der Fahrer gesteht und kauft sich frei z.b. 5% vom Nettogehalt)

vielleicht eine Außnahme: organischer Abfall (z.b. Apfelkitsche/ Bannanenschale)

Ich habe für mich immer frische Trinkflaschen (Power/Gato  -rade) die haben oben so eine kl. Hygiene-Kunstoffkappe die hab ich mal unabsichtlich im Wald verloren - da bin ich umgedreht ! !!!!  (seitdem vergess ich nicht mehr, diese vorher zu entsorgen)

Um mit Grönemeyer´s Worten zu schließen "wir sitzen alle in einem Boot" - " Die Erde ist freundlich ! - warum wir eigentlich nicht? "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juni 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ...unabhängig...


Wie willst du Absprachen ausschließen?

Kai


----------



## Re-spekt (3. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wie willst du Absprachen ausschließen?
> 
> Kai



Genau das ist ja das Problem - deswegen drei verschiedene Richtungen-
z.b. an einem Tag ein Fahrer der hinterherfährt  - und ein Zuschauer - am nächsten/übernächsten Tag wieder ein anderer Fahrer oder vielleicht ein Ordner !!

es geht nur über eine _nicht öffentliche Liste _die vom Verantwortlichen verwaltet wird - wenn sich da die Beschwerden häufen, kann man den Fahrer ja mal aus Ordnersicht in Augenschein nehmen (auch nach Etappenzielankunft)

und glaub mir, hat man ein gewisses Alter und Eier, erkennt man seine Pappenheimer leicht !!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juni 2008)

@ Re-spekt
Okay.
Jetzt melde ich mich für die Trans Germany an, ich sage einem Kumpel, er soll sich irgendwo an der Strecke postieren. Ich gehe nach Zielankunft zur Orga und sage, dass die Nummer XX Müll mitten im Wald entladen hat. Natürlich hat es auch mein Kumpel am Streckenrand gesehen, dass es auf jeden Fall so war. Und ein dritter, der ganz woanders stand, hat ähnliche Beobachtungen gemacht.
Und schon wird dieser Jemand aus dem Rennen genommen, obwohl er u. U. gar nichts gemacht hat. Und dann?

Dann lieber rauf mit der Startgebühr, müllentladen für die Teilnehmer erlauben und in einem angemessenen Zeitraum nach der Etappe ein Räumkommando losschicken. Bedingung ist natürlich gründliches Arbeiten.
An den Verstand der Teilnehmer zu appellieren ist zwar süß, aber diese Worte kann man sich bei einigen Teilnehmern sicher sparen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## baloo (3. Juni 2008)

Nichts da!

Das gehört einfach zum Biker Grundsatz, keine Abfälle liegen zu lassen.

Wenn das alle machen, dann gibt es früher oder später keine solche Rennen mehr. Und dann kann ich die Jäger, Naturschützer, Behörden etc. auch verstehen wenn sie keine Bewilligungen erteilen.

Hab auch schon den einen und anderen die Meinung gesagt, als er seine Geltüte einfach weggeworfen hat.

Innerhalb der Verpflegungszone ok (da ist der Veranstalter zuständig), aber nicht mehr ausserhalb.

Hoffe das nehmen sich jetzt einmal alle zu Herzen!

Happy trails


----------



## Re-spekt (3. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Re-spekt
> Okay.
> Jetzt melde ich mich für die Trans Germany an, ich sage einem Kumpel, er soll sich irgendwo an der Strecke postieren. Ich gehe nach Zielankunft zur Orga und sage, dass die Nummer XX Müll mitten im Wald entladen hat. Natürlich hat es auch mein Kumpel am Streckenrand gesehen, dass es auf jeden Fall so war. Und ein dritter, der ganz woanders stand, hat ähnliche Beobachtungen gemacht.
> Und schon wird dieser Jemand aus dem Rennen genommen, obwohl er u. U. gar nichts gemacht hat. Und dann?
> ...



mögliches aber realitätsfremdes Beisiel.

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich (das würdest *du*doch nie tun ! !)
und *deine* Kumpel würden zu dir sagen "sach mal, hast du ein Knall ?"

dazu machst du dir doch hier schon viel zu viel gedanken, 
du hast angst das es dir passieren könnte (was sicher auch möglich ist - und dann schade wäre)


doch die, die so gelagert sind haben in der Regel keine wirklichen Kumpel - und wieso, solten die vermeindlichen (nicht mitfahrenden "Kumpel, Familie") sowas für einen solchen Menschen (Idioten) tun ???

P.S.
und anonyme Hinweise werden für einen Verantwortlichen sowieso kaum gelten !


----------



## Re-spekt (3. Juni 2008)

Zitat von Baloo:
_Innerhalb der Verpflegungszone ok (da ist der Veranstalter zuständig), aber nicht mehr ausserhalb._



Es ist eine Grundeinstellung seinen Müll nicht in irgendeine Gegend (innerhalb oder außerhalb irgendwelcher Zonen) zu werfen !

wer an einem Naturverbundenen Rennen ( z.b.Trans Germany) teilnimmt sollte die richtige Grundeinstellung besitzen oder zumindest respektiern!


Das was hier kommt find ich aber auch nicht OK !
Ich komm aus Düsseldorf - die wollen die Rheinwiesen per Ordnungsdienst kontrollieren ! (wer soll das Bezahlen)
Schmeiß mal in USA (über Land) was aus dem Auto ! Der Cop fragt nichtmal was das war - der nimmt die 1000 Dollar ohne Quittung - und wenn du keine hast - dann nimmt er dich !


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juni 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ...Familie...


Auch sehr intelligent. Alle haben den gleichen Nachnamen  

Ich würde bei so einem Quatsch (Trans Germany) gar nicht teilnehmen. Bin ich denn bescheuert, in wenigen Tagen 6xxkm und 15000hm zurückzulegen... NEIN, bin ich nicht- noch 

Aber lassen wir das. Ich schleppe übrigens alle Geltüten, Riegelverpackungen etc. mit ins Ziel.  Ich finde auch, dass das Zumüllen der Wälder nicht in Ordnung ist. Deshalb höhere Strartgebühr und jemanden beauftragen. Oder eine Ehrenerklärung ansetzen und von jedem Teilnehmer unterschreiben lassen (Strafe: 2 Jahre Sperre und ein Jahresgehalt ).

Gruß Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. Juni 2008)

Servus, nach 2 Reifendefekten in unseren Team am heutigen Tag ist jede Aussicht auf eine für mich angemessene Platzierung dahin. Werde jetzt rausnehmen und den rest der TG im G1 Bereich als Vorbereitung für die Langdisistanz in Will Ingen Nutzen 
Mfg Chris


----------



## promises (3. Juni 2008)

nix Milch, nix Ersatzschlauch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. Juni 2008)

2 mal Durchschlag Hinterrad am Hardtail, Dagegen helfen weder 20 Schläuche noch Milch.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juni 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> 2 mal Durchschlag Hinterrad am Hardtail, Dagegen helfen weder 20 Schläuche noch Milch.


Hat dein Kollege denn wenigstens geschmeckt? 



			
				Metzkergiga4u schrieb:
			
		

> ...eine für mich angemessene Platzierung...


Ziemlich arrogant, nicht wahr? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## aka (3. Juni 2008)

Geil, das das Sachsen Tandem so weit vorne in der Mixed Wertung dabei ist 
Da wird der Team Gedanke konsequent durchgezogen.
Und Tempo 90 auf der Abfahrt ist doch eine Ansage


----------



## Pif (4. Juni 2008)

> Während der Königsetappe von Oberhof nach Bad Steben über 120km konnten Chris und Tino für das MTBvD Racing Team heute viele Plätze aufholen.



Weiter gehts auf der MTBvD Racing Seite.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juni 2008)

@ Pif
Danke schön. 
Na das sind doch mal positive News. 

In dem Bericht zur Etappe 3 ist der Teamname glaube ich nicht ganz vollständig 

Angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Pif (4. Juni 2008)

Sory, habe ich geändert. Danke fpür den Hinweis, war keine ABsicht, dass ich das *Metzkerracing* Team nicht erwähnt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juni 2008)

Pif schrieb:


> Sory, habe ich geändert. Danke fpür den Hinweis, war keine ABsicht, dass ich das *Metzkerracing* Team nicht erwähnt habe.


Kontrolliert habe ich es noch nicht  Aber geht schon in Ordnung. Muss ja alles seine Richtigkeit haben, woll? 

Die Berichte sind auf jeden Fall echt interessant 

MfG Kai


----------



## Felixxx (4. Juni 2008)

Schön, dass sie die gestrige Krise überwunden haben  Und das noch gekrönt mit dem tollen Resultat heute.

Drücke euch die Daumen, Felixxx


----------



## andy1 (5. Juni 2008)

MealsOnWheels schrieb:


> Ja, das sollte aber vorher geklärt werden. Der Veranstalter muss dann sagen, dass a.) es verboten ist, im Wald Müll zu hinterlassen und Verstöße entsprechend geahndet werden oder b.) vom Veranstalter "hinterhergeräumt" wird - dann aber halt ordentlich.
> 
> Wir standen am Sonntag an der "Verpflegung" vom Team Zwillingscraft - die haben das vorbildlichst gelöst und die Betreuerin den Müll wieder mitgenommen.



Das mit dem Müll scheint wohl schlimm zu sein, habe es letztes Jahr nicht so mitbekommen (waren wohl die hinter uns fahrenden ) aber tatsächlich wurde schon letztes Jahr ganz eindringlich darauf hingewiesen. Schon komisch dass viele dann dennoch einfach ihren Müll im Wald entsorgen 



KermitB4 schrieb:


> ...
> Die groß angekündigte Bike-Expo war meiner Meinung nach mehr oder weniger ein Griff ins Klo. Man konnte bis auf Sportnahrung nix käuflich erwerben. Die Bikeaussteller hatten auch mehr oder weniger keinen Bock Leuten Fragen ausreichen zu beantworten (Haibike z. B.).
> ....



Das war mir letztes Jahr schon so komisch aufgefallen als ich mal ein Ersatzteil brauchte - mir konnte dann wenigstens ein wenig geholfen werden.
Letztendlich istb das aber alles nur Teamsupport, evtl noch Marken+Teilesupport für die Leute die das Material fahren für das dort gewordben wird. So richtig was markenunabhängig reparieren lassen - wie ijn einem Radshop - geht wohl nicht so einfach.
Ich denke mal der allgemeine Reparaturcharakter ist nur vorgeschoben um das wichtigste Ziel, seine Teamfahrer zu unterstützen + vorne zu haben, erfüllt zu bekommen.




aka schrieb:


> Geil, das das Sachsen Tandem so weit vorne in der Mixed Wertung dabei ist
> Da wird der Team Gedanke konsequent durchgezogen.
> Und Tempo 90 auf der Abfahrt ist doch eine Ansage



Es fällt ja langsam auf, daher habe ich mal im weniger gelesenen Forum der BIKE folgendes dazu geschrieben (rein meine Meinung):

zur Bewertung von Tandems:
ein Tandem ist die absolute Steigerung der Möglichkeit mittels Gummiband oder anderen (nicht erlaubten Mitteln) ein Duo gleichstark zu machen.
Es ist immer schneller als 2 Einzelradler bei gleichstarken Fahrern.
Ähnlich den Liegerädern die in UCI-Straßenrennen nicht erlaubt sind.

Soll mir ja egal sein weil ich nicht dabei bin aber mich wundert dass ich nichts davon lese/höre, sich niemand beschwert - denn ich finde es rel. unfair diese in der normalen Team-Wertung mitwerten zu lassen.
Aber vielleicht dringt davon ja nur nichts nach außen dringt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wenn das so bleibt werden Tandems in diesen Etappenrennen mehr und mehr etablieren um noch weiter vorne zu landen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich habe sonst nichts gegen Tandems, will demnächst selbst mehr Tandem fahren und auch Hut ab vor der Leistung der Tandemteams, gerade im schwierigen Gelände, aber es ist eben schlecht vergleichbar/bewertbar zu den anderen. Scheinbar schwer zu lösen?
Man will ja auch nicht zuviele Klassen haben.

Ein Zitat dazu von einer Tandemwebseite zur Geschwindigkeit einens Tandems:



> Tandems sind schnell. Bergauf, wo der Luftwiderstand nicht so entscheidend ist, macht sich das nicht so stark bemerkbar, aber in der Ebene und erst recht bergab wird man richtig schnell, weil der Luftwiderstand eines Tandemteams deutlich geringer ist als der von zwei einzelnen Fahrern, auch bei aufrechterer Sitzposition. Unserer Erfahrung nach sind zwei gleich starke Fahrer in der Ebene ca. 5 km/h schneller als einzeln. Abfahrten sind unbeschreiblich. Kaum ein Solofahrer bleibt da auch nur im Windschatten


aus http://www.sudibe.de/warum.html


----------



## tg82 (5. Juni 2008)

Also als ich letztes JAhr mitgefahren bin, hab e ich keinen großen vorteil der Tantemfahrer bemerken können. Am ehesten noch auf geraden Waldautobahnen. Aber bei Abfahrten die nicht schnurgeradeaus gehen, muss man bedenken, dass ein Tantem auch schwerer zu kontrollieren ist, da bin ich mit meinem "normalen Bike" oft locker vorbeigefahren. Im schweren Gelände (und davon gab es zumindest letztes Jahr ausreichend) haben die Tantemfahrer mir dann regelrechte Verkehrshindernisse.


----------



## Tüte (5. Juni 2008)

Unterschätz mal nicht die Leistung der beiden, die da drauf sitzen. Sind schließlich 'ne ehemalige Spitzenbiathletin & nen Juniorenweltmeister. Die zwei würden sicher auch auf getrennten Rädern vorne mitfahren, wobei das Gespann als Tandem schon optimal ist.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. Juni 2008)

Servus auf einer schnellen Wiesenabfahrt mit zugewucherten Spurillen hat es mich heute gelegt. Zum Glück habe ich nur den Verlust des Helmvisiers (Heul) und ein Paar Schrammen zu beklagen. Eine recht dichte Brennesselhecke hat schlimmeres verhindert. Carsten Bresser hat sich an der Stelle die schulter gebrochen und ist raus. Einnen Platten hatte ich noch dazu.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juni 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Servus auf einer schnellen Wiesenabfahrt mit zugewucherten Spurillen hat es mich heute gelegt. Zum Glück habe ich nur den Verlust des Helmvisiers (Heul) und ein Paar Schrammen zu beklagen. Eine recht dichte Brennesselhecke hat schlimmeres verhindert. Carsten Bresser hat sich an der Stelle die schulter gebrochen und ist raus. Einnen Platten hatte ich noch dazu.


Ihr macht immer Sachen *kopfschuettel* 
Das mit dem Helmvisier ist echt unschön.

Hättest du letzte Woche gedacht, dass du C. Bresser besiegen wirst? 

Und wie sieht es jetzt im Klassement aus?

Gruß aus dem heute sonnigen Ennepetal 
und viel Erfolg in den letzten Tag der Trans Germany,
Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Grüße Allerdings sind das noch 2 Etappen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juni 2008)

Ich habe ein "en" vergessen.  
Es sollte natürlich "Tagen" heißen. 

Platzierung?

Ich halte euch alle Daumen,  
Kai
P.S.: "EN"! Klingelt's?


----------



## Pif (5. Juni 2008)

> Mit dem Ende der fünften Etappe befindet sich die Trans Germany nun auf der Ziellinie. Von Bad Steben ging es nach Schöneck im Vogtland. Schön wurde es für Christoph Edwars Marciniak heute auf der 97km langen aber serh asphalt lastigen Etappe nicht. Chris stürzte in einer Abfahrt, glücklicherweise konnte er die Etappe mit nur kleineren Kratzern trotzdem beenden.



Weiter auf MTBvD Racing. 

Morgen gibt es ein weiteres Spezial: Interview mit Doreen, der Frau von Tino Weber. Schön im Laufe des Tages gucken kommen ;O)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juni 2008)

Pif schrieb:


> Weiter auf MTBvD Racing.
> 
> Morgen gibt es ein weiteres Spezial: Interview mit Doreen, der Frau von Tino Weber. Schön im Laufe des Tages gucken kommen ;O)



Der Sturz ist natürlich nicht so schön. Na immerhin kennt der Autor des Berichts jetzt den Namen des Teams  

Wann kommt denn Anke mal zu Wort? 

2 Tage sind nicht viel. Aber mit dem Metzker vorne dran, habe ich keinen Zweifel, dass auch das gelingen kann 

@ Metzkergiga4u
Wenn nicht, habe ich schon einen neuen Namen für dich: Chreddi  *Insider*

Angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Pif (6. Juni 2008)

Heute das versprochene Interview mit Doreen.



> *Doreen:* Am Zielort angekommen müssen wir das Wohnmobil auf dem Stellplatz abstellen und uns mit der neuen Umgebung vertraut machen: Wasserstelle suchen, Stromanschluß, Toiletten und Duschen suchen. Danach geht es ans Wäsche waschen, Wäsche trocknen etc.pp.



Weiter auf MTBvD Racing.


----------



## Pif (6. Juni 2008)

> Endspurt bei der Trans Germany. Die heutige Etappe von Schöneck nach Oberwiesenthal darf man aufgrund des hohen Asphaltanteils schon fast als Ausfahren bezeichnen. Auf der 82km langen Etappe waren dennoch rund 2000 Höhemmeter bergauf zu fahren, ein Großteil davon viel auf den Anstieg zum Fichtelberg.



Wie immer mehr auf der MTBvD Racing Seite.  
Dort könnt ihr auch lesen, warum Chris heute besonders happy ist und wie teuer ein kompletter Lagertausch bei Scott werden kann.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juni 2008)

> Während Tino Weber und Christoph Edward *Marcinaik* für das* MTBvD Racing Team *bei der Trans Germany auf der Piste fahren


Tztztz *hust*  
Ziemlich einseitige Berichterstattung! Toni Weber, nur Metzkerracing o. ä. habe ich noch nie gelesen!
Zum Glück ist es morgen vorbei 
Ansonsten freut es mich für *DIE BEIDEN*, dass sie heute mal nicht vom Pech (oder Unvermögen ) verfolgt wurden und wieder einen Sprung nach vorne haben machen können.
Weiter so Jungs, morgen ist es vorbei 

Gruß und ein schönes Wochenende,
Kai


----------



## Pif (6. Juni 2008)

Hmm, komisch. Keine Ahnung wo du liest. Der obige Fehler war ein Fehler im Teaser, da steht so nicht im Blog  Und wenn du mit einseitiger Berichterstattung meinst, dass wir nur über UNSER Team berichten und nicht über die 200 anderen, dann bitte ich einfach um Verständnis  

Im übrigen zwingt dich keiner die Meldungen zu lesen und es steht dir ja auch frei auf der Metzkerracing Seite darüber zu berichten


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juni 2008)

Pif schrieb:


> Hmm, komisch. Keine Ahnung wo du liest. Der obige Fehler war ein Fehler im Teaser, da steht so nicht im Blog  Und wenn du mit einseitiger Berichterstattung meinst, dass wir nur über UNSER Team berichten und nicht über die 200 anderen, dann bitte ich einfach um Verständnis
> 
> Im übrigen zwingt dich keiner die Meldungen zu lesen und es steht dir ja auch frei auf der Metzkerracing Seite darüber zu berichten



Ich klicke auf deinen Link aus dem Post um 18:31 Uhr und scrolle nach unten auf den Text "Hinter den Kulissen der TG". Da wurde es jetzt, wie ich sehe, geändert. Da heißt es jetzt "Christoph Edward Marciniaak". Mezkerracing-Team wurde nachträglich (?) eingefügt.

Nein, mit einseitiger Berichterstattung meine ich, dass es im Grunde ausschließlich um Tino Weber und das MTBvD-Team geht. Es ist aber ein Team, das aus zwei "gleichwertigen" Fahrern besteht. 
Dass man nicht über alle 200 Teams berichten würde, war mir auch klar.  Wäre aber auch suuuuuper langweilig 
Ein Indiz für meine These ist z. B. das Interview von Doreen (und nicht von Anke).
Aber lasen wir das. Ich bin ja schon froh, überhaupt mal was über das Team zu erfahren .

Was meinst du denn mit "Metzkerracing-Seite"? Habe ich was verpasst? 

Angenehmes Wochenende wünsche ich,
Kai


----------



## Pif (6. Juni 2008)

Naja, liegt daran das wir Kontakt zu Tino haben. Anke wollte heute nicht reden und wir müssen dann qausi aus den gegebenen Informationen die Highlights rausziehen. Und ich denke, dass auch über Chris genug Informationen gebeben wurden. (Hilfe für Tino, Sturz, Panne, Scott Service etc.pp). 
Für mich stellt sich diese Trennung garnicht, da ich beide Fahrer die gesamte zeit als ein Team gesehen habe. Wenns einseitig für Tino rüberkommt, tuts mir leid. Ist so nie gewollt gewesen. 

Und wegen der Fehler im Namen: Die waren und sind nie beabsichtigt. Stellenweise wurden die Texte spät und nach langen Arbeitstagen erstellt. Darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurden sie auch stets korrgiert.



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn mit "Metzkerracing-Seite"? Habe ich was verpasst?



Habt ihr nicht. Ups... wird aber Zeit


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juni 2008)

@ pif
Oh, okay. Dann hatte ich ein etwas anderes Bild von der Gesamtsituation. Dass die Namen- und Teamfehler mit Absicht passiert sind, wollte ich auch nicht sagen. Eher sah es für mich nach einer Art Schlendrian aus.
Ich habe deine Ausführungen aus dem letzten Post verstanden und habe jetzt ein etwas anderes Bild im Kopf.
Ich bitte für meinen evtl. etwas rauhen "Ton" um Entschuldigung. 

Ja, mit der Metzkerracing-Page könntest du recht haben.  Wird höchste Zeit.

Gruß und nochmals Entschuldigung,
Kai


----------



## Pif (6. Juni 2008)

Angenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juni 2008)




----------



## KermitB4 (7. Juni 2008)

Zum Thema Aufräumen im Wald habe ich folgende Infos:

Der Veranstalter der TransGermany sucht sich anscheinend sein "Reinigungspersonal" selbst aus. Das soll heissen, dass er es nicht selbst wegräumt sondern ortsansässige Biketeams (der jeweiligen Etappenorte) damit beauftragt. "Diese bekommen auch was dafür"

Für das Team, indem ich fahre steht morgen die Reinigung der ersten Etappe an - na bravo!

Ich mach mal Fotos, was wir so finden und wieviel mengenmäßig zusammen kommt.

MFG


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juni 2008)

Ja gerne.
Als Belohnung gibt es dann sicher die Erlaubnis, den Arbeitsvorgang im nächsten Jahr zu wiederholen 
Ich freue mich schon auf die Fotos.

MfG Kai


----------



## KermitB4 (7. Juni 2008)

Und ich freu mich schon auf die Arbeit. Aber einen vorteil hat es. Man lernt mal eine Etappe der TG kennen.

MFG


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juni 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Und ich freu mich schon auf die Arbeit. Aber einen vorteil hat es. Man lernt mal eine Etappe der TG kennen.
> 
> MFG


So kann man es natürlich auch sehen. 
Im nächsten Jahr stehst du sicher am Start der 1. Etappe um die Teilnehmer höchstpersönlich zu vermöbeln. 

Denk an die Cam 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Trailspezi (7. Juni 2008)

Wollte dem Metzkerracing Team meinen Respekt aussprechen. Tolle Leistung das Ding durch zuziehen! Gehört auf alle Fälle eine ordentliche Menge Quälpotenzial dazu, jeden Tag aufs neue die Etappen, mit ihren Anstiegen zu meistern! Tolle Leistung trotz einiger Rückschläge! 

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (7. Juni 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Aufräumen im Wald habe ich folgende Infos:
> 
> Der Veranstalter der TransGermany sucht sich anscheinend sein "Reinigungspersonal" selbst aus. Das soll heissen, dass er es nicht selbst wegräumt sondern ortsansässige Biketeams (der jeweiligen Etappenorte) damit beauftragt. "Diese bekommen auch was dafür"
> 
> ...



Find ich ehrlich gesagt etwas spät ,da haben sich die meisten Wanderer oder Förster schon beim Veranstalter oder den Landratsämtern beschwert


----------



## KermitB4 (7. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht wird auch nur deshalb aufgeräumt, weil es Klagen gibt....

Ich finds echt ein Armutszeugnis von den jeweiligen Fahrern genauso wie vom Veranstalter.

MFG


----------



## fritzbox (7. Juni 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird auch nur deshalb aufgeräumt, weil es Klagen gibt....
> 
> Ich finds echt ein Armutszeugnis von den jeweiligen Fahrern genauso wie vom Veranstalter.
> 
> MFG



Da muss ich dir rechtgeben ,es kostet doch eh nur ein paar Sekunden seinen Müll einzusammeln ab die TG dauert eine Woche 

Ich stand eine Zeitlang am Sonntag in Echterspfahl bei der Verpflegung ,da waren auch eine Menge Rotsocken unterwegs wenn da nur ein paar ihren Müll wegwerfen weiss man was dann am nächsten Tag auf den Ämtern los ist .


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (8. Juni 2008)

Hi, Wir sind auf dem Rückweg in die Heimat noch knapp 600 km und wir sind da. 
Nach der Finisher Party und der anstrengenden Woche sind alle ziemlich erschöpft und freuen sich auf das heimische Bett.
Ich möchte mich bei euch für das Interesse und die Anteilnahme bedanken.
Weiterhin natürlich Dank an Doreen und Anke, das sie es mit mir Ausgehalten haben, Pif für die Exellente Berichterstattung, und natürlich Tino für diese Ausdauerleistung.
Ihr alle habt dazu beigetragen das dieser Event ein unvergessliches Erlebniss bleiben wird.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen Chris


----------



## Glocke (12. Juni 2008)

Meiner Bilder der ersten 2 Etappen findet ihr auf www.Motofotographix.de.tf


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (13. Juni 2008)

Einen Videobeitrag zur Tg bibt es hier: http://www.rtlhessen.de/videos.php?video=2141&kategorie=10


----------

